# What breed is he?



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Hi, he is a rescue and we are not 100% sure what breeds he has in him any ideas?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

He is lovely,possibly mastiff cross,but in the first pic he resembles my friends boxer :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

we think boxer, bull mastiff, staff or long legged staff cross maybe?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

he could be bullmastiff cross boxer

bullmastiff cross boxer - Google Image Search


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

pic on the beach really reminds me of a mastiff x, but then some pics his head reminds me of a staffie x lol

what ever he is hes gorgeous!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

jo said:


> pic on the beach really reminds me of a mastiff x, but then some pics his head reminds me of a staffie x lol
> 
> what ever he is hes gorgeous!


hehe the piccy on the sofa reminds me of out bullmastiff hehe


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> he could be bullmastiff cross boxer
> 
> bullmastiff cross boxer - Google Image Search


I thought that at first but his nose is too long and narrow to be a mastiff cross boxer , heres a few more profile pictures


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I have seen a few mastiff cross staffs and they are very small compared to him :S


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

robstaine said:


> I thought that at first but his nose is too long and narrow to be a mastiff cross boxer , heres a few more profile pictures


hmm true, i dont think he is crossed with staff, my ex had a bullmastiff cross staff, they thend to be alot smaller he COULD have a bit of lab in him... but i wouldnt expect such pronounced markings...


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i just had a quick look around, and he may possibly be crossed with a ridgeback...

bullmastiff cross ridgeback - Google Image Search

(check second piccy in)


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

he is a very chilled dog so not sure if lab is in him lol and he is also very aggressive with strangers though we have been working on getting him out of that.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

the aggression with strangers could be a bullmastiff thing, our bullmastiff is the same! VERY hard to break the cycle once its started, ill see if i can work out how to attach a piccy of our bullmastiff, she doesnt have a particually squished nose. So he could still be crossed with boxer.. it would have depended of the traits of his parents i guess


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think hes either Bull mastiff cross or boxer cross as he has the looks of both breeds depending on the angle of the photo


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> i just had a quick look around, and he may possibly be crossed with a ridgeback...
> 
> bullmastiff cross ridgeback - Google Image Search
> 
> (check second piccy in)


he has the face of the dog on the right but the ears of the one on the right lol


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

robstaine said:


> he has the face of the dog on the right but the ears of the one on the right lol


lol, just seeing if i can get a piccy on here of out bullmastiff, she hasnt got the classic bullmastiff nose, but is still bullmastiff, (not easy to explain) hehe


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> the aggression with strangers could be a bullmastiff thing, our bullmastiff is the same! VERY hard to break the cycle once its started, ill see if i can work out how to attach a piccy of our bullmastiff, she doesnt have a particually squished nose. So he could still be crossed with boxer.. it would have depended of the traits of his parents i guess


yeah if you can that would be great, yeah he has about an inch of undershot jaw thats a big gap!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah the undershot being so big is what made me automatically think boxer, just waiting on photos to upload to photobucket =)


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I know boxers have an undershot jaw but not that big... also mastiffs have it too but not that noticeable. also I have noticed that boxers and mastiffs have gaped teeth he has squashed teeth like he was bred with a dog that had a long narrow face.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

robstaine said:


> I know boxers have an undershot jaw but not that big... also mastiffs have it too but not that noticeable. also I have noticed that boxers and mastiffs have gaped teeth he has squashed teeth like he was bred with a dog that had a long narrow face.


hmm possibly, altho his teeth look similar to our bullmastiff... altho i have no piccys of her with her teeth showing hehehe, the only way you will ever find out for sure is to get a DNA test i dont know if they are even avaliable in uk =S my cousin who lives in canada got one done on her dog tho lol


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

this one is from last year...










my other photos arent coming across from my phone yet so cant attach them, if they come through before i head out to work ill add them on too


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> hmm possibly, altho his teeth look similar to our bullmastiff... altho i have no piccys of her with her teeth showing hehehe, the only way you will ever find out for sure is to get a DNA test i dont know if they are even avaliable in uk =S my cousin who lives in canada got one done on her dog tho lol


ye I looked into that and no they dont do it here...so crap! should move to america they seem to have everything there!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> this one is from last year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see I would say yours look more boxer


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, she is defo too chunky to be a boxer >< she was only just one in that photo so hadnt finished her growing (not really the best piccy to show but like i said others wont come off my damn phone ^_^) she is a beast now :flrt:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*dog*

he look like one around my way and she is a bullmastiff x rottie and she is so sweet


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lol fair play  I am trying to get more pics up of more recent ones of him


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

piccys finally came through...


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I see what you mean about not havin the bullmastiff face she looks like a boxer mastiff type lol very pretty though x
i am trying to get more pics just took some on my phone one sec x


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i mean she could still be crossed =S the man we got her from told us that she was 4 months and the vet said she was more like 6 months (so was obviously clueless :S) but we were told she was bullmastiff, and the vet said he doesnt think she is crossed with anything. still love her hehe, thats my sisters dog, my dogs small and fluffy hehehe altho he was brought up by her so he thinks he is a bullmastiff ^_^


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i gotta run to work, will be back at 2 so will have another look at your new pics then =)


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

bullmastiff in there definately! no idea what else though, think you may have hit it on the head with the ridgeback suggestion..
our bullmastiff summer.....you can see the colour and ears/head are very similar


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bless, well the shelter I got him from told me he was fill bullmastiff lol sooo...


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> bullmastiff in there definately! no idea what else though, think you may have hit it on the head with the ridgeback suggestion..
> our bullmastiff summer.....you can see the colour and ears/head are very similar


yeah they are very similar I have notcied that bullmastiff are quite blocky in built but mine is more broad shoudeers and butch and has a deep chest like a boxer


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

his very gapped undershot bite


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmm, could still be crossed with a ridgeback... guess u will never know!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

yeah who knows im usually good at telling cross breeds but no one can work him out there are so many different breeds that he looks crossed with :S


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd say boxer cos of the white chest. Reminds me a bit of my dane too but obviously cant be that, as my dane is 82kg.

He's lovely, but being from a rescue you may never know what he is, and who cares really? :flrt:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

yeah it doesnt matter, but it would be nice to know why he does certain things like his aggression , if I knew for certain it was because of his genetics I could read into it more and stop it faster but if it was because he was abused in the past then there could be psychological issues that need to be taken care of.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

he could be mixed with more than 1 other breed...

and the agression sounds very much the same as bumper.... anyone comes in the house we have to shut her behind dog gate in the kitchin and she barks n barks... if we let her out i think she would attack  its horrible because no one can see her for what she really is, with us she is a huge soppy dog, laying on our laps, kisses, cuddles... she can get grumpy on walks too (hence the gentle leader round her nose in piccys) a trainer i got intouch with said its pretty common in the breed and with the right help can be dealt with... its just affording the damn trainer!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> he could be mixed with more than 1 other breed...
> 
> and the agression sounds very much the same as bumper.... anyone comes in the house we have to shut her behind dog gate in the kitchin and she barks n barks... if we let her out i think she would attack  its horrible because no one can see her for what she really is, with us she is a huge soppy dog, laying on our laps, kisses, cuddles... she can get grumpy on walks too (hence the gentle leader round her nose in piccys) a trainer i got intouch with said its pretty common in the breed and with the right help can be dealt with... its just affording the damn trainer!


yeah my dog is terrible he will lunge for who ever approaches us on the street even walking past minding their own business its horrible we always have to be on the look out and worried all the time and he is not good with other dogs either, but as you said no one sees him like we do he is such a different dog at home he lets my sisters kids pull him about and just takes it. we have tried different training places they would not have him because he was too aggressive then we tried the dog borstal experience it helped but not enough to make a huge difference. the poor bugger is constantly on a muzzle through no falt of his own as probably who ever had him before made him like this and it really annoys me when people want their dogs to be agressive whyyyy?!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i do totally understand! i would suggest trying to get hold of a private trainer who comes into your house... email/phone them ask if they have experience etc. the email i got back after explaining bumpers problems was...

"Hi Jacqui , 

 Thank you for your email, I can certainly help you with this . It is not un-common for a dog to show this kind of behaviour and it is certainly something that can be addressed . I work with a lot of dogs that have had bad treatment or have been beaten by previous owners. It is hard to get to the bottom of what has happened to them in the past, but we can start to make some positive changes . I can certainly help you. Some clients need 2 or 3 sessions for their dogs behaviour to be corrected, others need maybe a few more . But I can certainly look at that when I come to see you for the first time, and I can see first hand the behaviour that she is showing. What you are describing to me sounds more of a territorial behaviour. "


i explained to the lady that we didnt know weather bumper had been beaten in the past or not, but she seemed to think it probs was more territorial than anything else... 



really if you can find a trainer who is confident like she was ur on a winner =)


the only reason she hasnt been in to help yet is because my sister is lazy and wont arrange anything GRRR makes me angry because i know bumper isnt happy being agressive all the time but she doesnt know any different!!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> i do totally understand! i would suggest trying to get hold of a private trainer who comes into your house... email/phone them ask if they have experience etc. the email i got back after explaining bumpers problems was...
> 
> "Hi Jacqui ,
> 
> ...


we do knoe a trainer but she asks something stupid like £200 per hour he needs months of training! i cant afford that


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Is he not insured? Maybe they might cover it.

If he's not insured, I'd get him insured pretty quick, as if you cant afford £200 - and he gets sick, the vets bills on these big dogs we have is extortionate (speaking from experience) :gasp:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

robstaine said:


> we do knoe a trainer but she asks something stupid like £200 per hour he needs months of training! i cant afford that


wow blimey :gasp:

that trainer who sent me the email charges £20 a session.... now if my lazy ass sister would get moving we could help the poor dog! have a good look around!

took me a good while to find her... if you want me to have a look around for you u can always PM me where u live and when im bored tonight ill have a good look around =) up to you!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I am suprised no-one has mentioned it, but I think he looks like he has labrador in him. it is certainly a common (therefore likely) cross, and would also explain why he has kept that colouring, assuming he was a yellow lab cross.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

midori said:


> I am suprised no-one has mentioned it, but I think he looks like he has labrador in him. it is certainly a common (therefore likely) cross, and would also explain why he has kept that colouring, assuming he was a yellow lab cross.


i believe i said somewhere on the 1st page he could have a bit of lab in him :whistling2: hehe


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

un-docked boerboel?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

trw said:


> un-docked boerboel?


oooh i googled that... i can see a resemblance!


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

trw said:


> un-docked boerboel?


Aren't they quite rare though? He resembles one, but I think it's unlikely.

He is more mastiff than anything else. If he was mine, I would class him as a cross mastiff.


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like this Old Anglican Bulldogge, American Pit Bull Terrier or American Staffordshire Terrier Bulldog Hybrid, Old Anglican Bulldogges


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awww cute =) altho you may want to hope it isnt that... as anything with pitbull in is actually illegal =S


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

pm'd you hun: victory:


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

just by looking at the first pics i see dog de bordo or how ever you spell it short muzzle but no dulops of skin but lost with the cross what ever he is he is a smashing looking dog


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Is he not insured? Maybe they might cover it.
> 
> If he's not insured, I'd get him insured pretty quick, as if you cant afford £200 - and he gets sick, the vets bills on these big dogs we have is extortionate (speaking from experience) :gasp:


I can afford £200 but not per hour! and yeah he is ensure especially with his behaviour problems incase he goes for someone we are ensured.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

my first guess was ridgeback cross. Especially the full frontal view of his head.
Nice looking dog though.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

robstaine said:


> Hi, he is a rescue and we are not 100% sure what breeds he has in him any ideas?


 I'm curious about what's in the background. That looks like loads of medicines.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

i work in an animal shelter so know quite a bit about dog handling but he is just very unpredicatable he will be fine one minute with someone and then go for them its not like fair enough they are strangers.. he has met some people at least 4 times and still goes for them :S


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I'm curious about what's in the background. That looks like loads of medicines.


 I work in an animal rescue centre lol dont worry!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> Looks like this Old Anglican Bulldogge, American Pit Bull Terrier or American Staffordshire Terrier Bulldog Hybrid, Old Anglican Bulldogges


the link wont open


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

look like my mate ambull x ddb


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

robstaine said:


> the link wont open


the link is working well it work 4 me


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> look like my mate ambull x ddb


could you get a pic on here of your mates dog?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> awww cute =) altho you may want to hope it isnt that... as anything with pitbull in is actually illegal =S


well even if he had pit in him which I doubt though a few people have said he does, it wouldnt matter as he is on a muzzle all the time when he is out so wouldnt make a difference.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Just managed to look at the link and i think you may be right he does look like an american bull dog cross douge de bordeaux ,What do you guys think?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

robstaine said:


> well even if he had pit in him which I doubt though a few people have said he does, it wouldnt matter as he is on a muzzle all the time when he is out so wouldnt make a difference.


unfortunatly its not that easy u have 2 get licences and everything but as there is no proof that is in him (which is unlikley anyway) ur safe hehehe nevertheless he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Jacs said:


> unfortunatly its not that easy u have 2 get licences and everything but as there is no proof that is in him (which is unlikley anyway) ur safe hehehe nevertheless he is gorgeous!!!


I know I work in a rescue centre  they need to be tattoos, microchipped, neutered, on the lead and muzzle at all time in public and you need to carry the cerificate from the court stating that your dog is on the register x.

yeah I better go he is staring at me wanting to go for a walk x


----------

